# Evinrude E-tec...Yamaha SHO or an oar?



## fun2redfish (Jan 16, 2006)

I am preparing to buy a Shallow Sport 21' Sport model. I am vascilating back and forth between an Evinrude 200 E-tec and a Yamaha 200 SHO. Is the E-tec as awesome as the dealer says it is? Power? Fuel mileage? It is much less expensive...or, should I study basic oar designs?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Get the SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

I am curious to know what the price difference is. 

As far as the 200 yamaha sho goes. I don't think it will outperform the etec on that hull. That hull is not built for speed. I would assume the hole shot would be equal from what I have heard. It is gonna be personal preference of two stroke or four stroke. I would also compare the warranties. It's hard to beat the etecs 300 hour no scheduled maintenance.


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

Go with the. E-tec it's a bad sob


----------



## fun2redfish (Jan 16, 2006)

...man, you don't know how glad I am that no one has reccomended the oar!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

fun2redfish said:


> ...man, you don't know how glad I am that no one has reccomended the oar!


lol.... I would with out a doubt go with the SHO..


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

*etec aii the way*

i have a 2009 200 ho etec, 400 hours on it not so much as a hiccup .it is a screaming machine compared to most four strokes i have rode in,i havent rode in a boat with a SHO but most other four strokes (zukes ,yammies) cant compare with it on hole punch, gas milage,warranty . the availability of parts on zukes is a big problem i have heard recently as well


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*etec*

if you get a etec MAKE SURE YOU GET THE OAR, you will need it!:bounce:


----------



## aggiephil30 (Aug 7, 2009)

*2nd hand info*

Fished with a guy out of Galveston and his take on the E-Tec...fuel hog. He ran a 22' (?) Parker Big Bay and said it got the worst mileage of any motor he owned, granted I think the Parker is a heavy boat. imo find a guy with the exact boat/setup you are buying and ask him before making a decision.


----------



## jd99problems (Sep 20, 2009)

i have a 2007 200hp etec and have had no problems in 3 years....was running a 19p and went to 16p...of course i lost top end speed and mileage, but the hole shot is great...you're gonna sacrifice something in the selection of a prop.....i also owned a merc 90 and had the power head replaced 3 times.....that doesn't mean that merc puts out a bad product and i will tell people to stay away from merc...plenty of people have had good experiences and swear by them along with zuke, yami and even tohatsu...but i wouldn't go by what someones buddy said or experienced..i think aggiephil had it right, find someone with a similar setup and ask for numbers and some people are nice enough to give you a ride on their rig....i personally have had 3 fishermen ask me and i had no problem taking them out for a demo ride....i did it because someone did the same for me....good luck to you


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

I have a 09 150 E-tec on my 20' gufcoast Ls and love it.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

The one that weighs less.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I have not had any persona experience with Yamaha warranty work, but Evenrude stands behind their product. I had to have my 150 e-tech serviced under warranty and did not experience any hassle, or deductibles or co-payments of any kind. I am sure Yamaha stands behind their product as well as anyone, but a bit of research might chime in aditional information that might at the end sway your opinion one way or another.
Either way you chose, I am sure it will complement that hull well and will be a blast to ride.
Keep us posted and show us your sled......Good luck.


----------



## fun2redfish (Jan 16, 2006)

Thank you for the info. My family has run Evinrude/Johnson since the '50s. My first boat had one...ran great. I think that all of us are still hurting from the bad ones that came out in the FITCH era. Bombier has seemingly turned it around...which is evident from the majority of these posts.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

I am curious as to what the E-Tec costs I have brand new July 1 Yamaha Pricing so the Yamaha 4.2L Four Stroke V-Max Show VF200LA would sell for $15695.00 just the engine (controls and prop not included)


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/benefits/vmax_sho_benefits/base.aspx

Here are some specs for comparison ....I have not had anyone tell me about this motor yet so I am going on paper ....Plus right now Yamaha doesn't have any current promos either


----------



## fun2redfish (Jan 16, 2006)

The Yamaha 200 SHO is $2,500 higher than the 200 HO E-tec. That does not sway me as much as hole shot and economy. I am told that the E-tec has 2-stroke hole shot and 4-stroke economy. Last week, I was sold on the SHO...this week, leaning towards the E-tec.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Had an E-tec for about 18 months. After the third powerhead I now have a zuki. That should tell you something.

RR


----------



## fun2redfish (Jan 16, 2006)

Yamaha is very confident in the success of this SHO motor...no specials...no rebates. Their reputation precedes them.


----------



## fun2redfish (Jan 16, 2006)

rat race said:


> Had an E-tec for about 18 months. After the third powerhead I now have a zuki. That should tell you something.
> 
> RR


what size engine did you have?


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

fun2redfish said:


> what size engine did you have?


I had a 115.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

fun2redfish said:


> I am preparing to buy a Shallow Sport 21' Sport model. I am vascilating back and forth between an Evinrude 200 E-tec and a Yamaha 200 SHO. Is the E-tec as awesome as the dealer says it is? Power? Fuel mileage? It is much less expensive...or, should I study basic oar designs?


 if it's under warranty who cares..... buy it with an an extension too.... note ..they all break D L Lawrence Marine


----------



## AMT (Jan 10, 2006)

The SHO is lighter than the ETEC big block 200. The SHO has a better hole shot, mid range, and top end over the ETEC.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

rat race said:


> Had an E-tec for about 18 months. After the third powerhead I now have a zuki. That should tell you something.
> 
> RR


You ever think that your mechanic might not have had a clue?


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

*really*



Stuart said:


> You ever think that your mechanic might not have had a clue?


 maybe the boat operator was a idiot!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

i think it is simply luck of the draw. all machines made by man can and will fail. some more than others. trucks, cars, construction equipment, aircraft.............buy 20 of the same and some won't make it, and some may never fail its. luck of the draw...........oh, try to buy one that was made in the middle of the week.......:cheers: for me...........it will be E-tec . i have owned the honda and currently own the 90 4 stroke yammy, have had issue's with both, so there ya go.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

My Nephew is running an E-tec 200 HO and that is a bad dude!! ,Champion 19' dual console bass boat. I have had every motor mentioned at one time or another with the exception of the SHO (which I like) but that BRP is a hoss!!!!!!.

Anything on a Parker Big bay is gonna burn fuel like a Fire. LOL 

Brad


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

When is the last time you have seen a commercial fishing boat or crabber with an Etec? Unless you have a ton of money and just like the option of a white motor then go Etec. If you want a quality motor and less out of the pocket expenses go Yamaha. Just sayin


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Go see how much the recommended 2 stroke oil is for etec. I think the yamaha sells it self on that. Also after your 3 years is up go look and see how much it costs to have it serviced. BRP is chasing a two stroke dream by trying to keep the two stroke motor alive. That is like a car manufacturer trying to push a leaded vehicle...it is out of date. 4 strokes are our future not 2 strokes.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Just buy the one you want then go buy the paddle, They all have a chance of blowing up. I have towed in every brand of engine exept Yamaha...


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

towed a yammy last week HPDI matter of fact


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I've towed in a Yamaha behind my Optimax and I've seen Mercs towed in behind Yamahas. My point is that all engines break. I just had the trim motor on my Optimax go out. Was it because Mercs are not durable? No, it was because the engine is 6 years old. Stuff eventually goes out.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I hate 4 strokes.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

im on my 2nd 4 stroke and i hate them too. sluggy pugs!!

ITS E-TEC 100 % FOR MY NEW RIG.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

_My cabin partner just had his second powerhead blow in <200hrs. Yes it is a 200 ETEC, He is very gentle on his equipment, but he has gone through 2 powerheads and a gearcase in 3 years. Both times he was just cruising down the ICW @ 30mph and it crapped out. The warranty is good they will replace the powerhead. But it gets old having to get towed in from the cabin._


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Nothing like the smell of 2 stroke smoke in the morning although I have a Verado now. Read some posts that talked about prop shaft problems on the SHO. It's kinda like Minn Kota vs Motorguide. Their all pretty good now.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

pipeliner345 said:


> im on my 2nd 4 stroke and i hate them too. *sluggy pugs!!*
> 
> ITS E-TEC 100 % FOR MY NEW RIG.


Have you been on a boat with a Yamaha SHO yet? I do not think there is a motor on the market that has a better hole shot.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

railbird said:


> _My cabin partner just had his second powerhead blow in <200hrs. Yes it is a 200 ETEC, He is very gentle on his equipment, but he has gone through 2 powerheads and a gearcase in 3 years. Both times he was just cruising down the ICW @ 30mph and it crapped out. The warranty is good they will replace the powerhead. But it gets old having to get towed in from the cabin._


 It sure does get old.....


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Stuart said:


> You ever think that your mechanic might not have had a clue?


Quite sure it was Evenrude without a clue. They replaced my powerhead all three times with out any issues but after the third time I was done with them. No more e-tecs for me. Sad because we had an Evenrude on a 16 foot Glastron when I was a kid and that thing just flat out ran. All we ever did was add fuel and oil. It pulled us up and down the San Bernard many an afternoon.

When I bought my boat I told my wife I was geting an Evenrude because of that old Glastron. When I called Evenrude and tried to inquire as to what the problem was all I got was the run around, and promises from them to call me back with answers, and never once did I get a call back or answer. My mechanic, who is very reputable, said that Evenrude told him not to pull the head appart and troubleshoot. They wanted it back to them in one piece including the computer.

My zuki... that's another story. Not one issue, hick up, or thought of a problem so far and I have had it almost as long as the e-tec. It is a littel heaver but it is also a 150. Paid the same price for a 150 suki that i did for the 115 e-tec too.

Me HAPPY 

RR


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

bayou vista said:


> maybe the boat operator was a idiot!


I know you are but what am I?

See I can make childish remarks as well.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

well, every brand is subject to fail. i do know a lot of E-tecs running good. like i said, i have had the honda, the yamaha, and the mercury. i have had some kind of issue with every one of them. although nothing major, but none the less some issues. i might have some issues with the E-tec............oh well, had'em before on the others. some hold up and some don't on all brands. luck of the draw.


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

Only shaft problems I have heard about on the SHO end up being guys running merc props on the sho without the proper bushings etc.... I would get a SHO


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*engines*

My boss just came back from the Ranger Dealer meeting. He ran a Ranger with a 250 SHO and he said the 250 Opti Pro XS was no match for the SHO. The ETEC was not even close. It left the others 4 boat lengths behind in a matter of seconds; he was very impressed. Just got two Rangers with 250 SHO engines at our dealership.


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey Levi, I have an etec and I towed in a yammy yesterday. just saying haha


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a '08 1500 e-tec on my 22ft Alweld. Love it, easy on gas too!

BTW, you can't beat the 3 years between services either.

Just my .02 cents


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

I currently run a 250 Suzi and have owned a 200 E-Tec big block.I demoed a boat last month that had a 250 SHO on it and all I can say is " it is the ***** ".From low to mid to top end, the torque and throttle response was awesome.We'll just have to see how they hold up over the long run.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

gulfcoastal said:


> Hey Levi, I have an etec and I towed in a yammy yesterday. just saying haha


LOL, well I never have claimed that my yamaha has not been towed..HAHA I have just never towed one!!


----------



## KoolAU79 (Apr 15, 2008)

rat race said:


> Had an E-tec for about 18 months. After the third powerhead I now have a zuki. That should tell you something.
> 
> RR


Have TWO 2007 200 e-tecs and not a wink of trouble. Quiet, powerful and great on fuel. That should tell you something.

Oh, you must've over looked the spelling on the hood on all those "Evenrude's" you owned in the past, it's spelled EVINRUDE.

Seriously though, just pick a color as they all seem to be pretty darn good now days. I had a Honda as my last one and it too was excellent, zero problems, I just didn't like how sluggish the 4 strokes were at the time. If I had to do it again so far I'd still go with the Evinrude's, they've been excellent engines for me so far.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

get the SHO.. or go with current yamaha 4 stroke and get the rebate since they are trying to sell them out to bring in the SHO's...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

railbird said:


> _My cabin partner just had his second powerhead blow in <200hrs. Yes it is a 200 ETEC, He is very gentle on his equipment, but he has gone through 2 powerheads and a gearcase in 3 years. Both times he was just cruising down the ICW @ 30mph and it crapped out. The warranty is good they will replace the powerhead. But it gets old having to get towed in from the cabin._


what kind of boat is that e-tec on.. I've heard some "stories" about certain model boats.. is it a cat?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Auer Power said:


> I have a '08 1500 e-tec on my 22ft Alweld. Love it, easy on gas too!
> 
> BTW, you can't beat the 3 years between services either.
> 
> Just my .02 cents


They make up for it when you take it in for the 3 year maint.


----------



## sandyfork (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a 2007, 200 HO e-tec and am very happy. Had a few minor problems that were taken care of by warrenty. I get great mileage. I have had it to 50 + on my 21 ft Tran Cat with no problems. I do not need to run over 50. Lots of power, really more than I need.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> what kind of boat is that e-tec on.. I've heard some "stories" about certain model boats.. is it a cat?


3 year old shoalwater 21' cat. He said they looked at the temp ranges and it was running 25 degrees hotter than design. It was averaging 176 degrees while running wot.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

railbird said:


> 3 year old shoalwater 21' cat. He said they looked at the temp ranges and it was running 25 degrees hotter than design. It was averaging 176 degrees while running wot.


I almost said shoalwater cat but just left it at cat... I've heard of that boat and e-tecs and a "design" issue possibility


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

Just FYI to anyone with the SHO or thinking about them.

The SHO has two recalls already, on for the water inlet screens and one for both thermostat seals. It takes 2 hours to change 2 thermostats and the seals. 

The other thing is that correct break in is important because if the rings don't seat correctly, the blow by will contaminate the oil very quickly requiring more frequent oil changes.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

KoolAU79 said:


> Have TWO 2007 200 e-tecs and not a wink of trouble. Quiet, powerful and great on fuel. That should tell you something.
> 
> Oh, you must've over looked the spelling on the hood on all those "Evenrude's" you owned in the past, it's spelled EVINRUDE.
> 
> Seriously though, just pick a color as they all seem to be pretty darn good now days. I had a Honda as my last one and it too was excellent, zero problems, I just didn't like how sluggish the 4 strokes were at the time. If I had to do it again so far I'd still go with the Evinrude's, they've been excellent engines for me so far.


What ever they still suck and I will not be buying one ever again.

Poor customer service looses more customers than anything.

RR


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

rat race said:


> Poor customer service looses more customers than anything.


That is very true, however most customer service complaints are the fault of the dealer policies or the mechanic, not the manufacturer.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

seahorse5 said:


> That is very true, however most customer service complaints are the fault of the dealer policies or the mechanic, not the manufacturer.


I agree but my complaint is with the manufacturer. Evinrude would not let the dealer do any troubleshooting. The wanted him to pull the head and computer and send it back without breaking into it. They did this all three times. Every time I would call Evinrude to get some answers as to why my motor kept failing I got nothing but a run around. Three strikes YOURE OUT!

RR


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

seahorse5 said:


> Just FYI to anyone with the SHO or thinking about them.
> 
> The SHO has two recalls already, on for the water inlet screens and one for both thermostat seals. It takes 2 hours to change 2 thermostats and the seals.
> 
> The other thing is that correct break in is important because if the rings don't seat correctly, the blow by will contaminate the oil very quickly requiring more frequent oil changes.


The recalls were on the earlier motors not running hot enough and making oil. That was due to people babying the motors out of the box. The new motors all have the update and everyone I sell one to is blown away by how much money they don't waste by not having to fill up every time before fishing and expensive two stroke oil that comes along with a 2 stroke motor. I have run mercs, etecs, whistling zukis, HPDIs and the new SHO and once you go out in this motor you can not say anything negative about it. Every person I took out on the water is blown away. If 2500 difference is a big deal average up how many gallons of oil you will use in a year and you will make up the difference real quick. Plus hole shot, mid range, and top in is better on a SHO. Also anyone saying ETEC is a proven motor needs to do a little more research. There are only a few proven motors and you will see those motors on the back of commercial guy's boats. Never seen an ETEC or Mercury on the back of shrimpers or crabers.


----------



## POMPANO (Oct 21, 2005)

Gubment uses them


----------



## BeerDrinker (Sep 12, 2009)

The "gubment" always makes excellent decisions and price never enters the equation. The Marine Corps has been running around with Mossberg shotguns for years. I guess Mossberg makes the best shotgun too.


----------



## BeerDrinker (Sep 12, 2009)

Sarcasm intended POMPANO


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Anyone know the difference fuel consumption wise between the two?


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

whistlingdixie said:


> The recalls were on the earlier motors not running hot enough and making oil. That was due to people babying the motors out of the box. The new motors all have the update and everyone I sell one to is blown away by how much money they don't waste by not having to fill up every time before fishing and expensive two stroke oil that comes along with a 2 stroke motor. I have run mercs, etecs, whistling zukis, HPDIs and the new SHO and once you go out in this motor you can not say anything negative about it. Every person I took out on the water is blown away. If 2500 difference is a big deal average up how many gallons of oil you will use in a year and you will make up the difference real quick. Plus hole shot, mid range, and top in is better on a SHO. Also anyone saying ETEC is a proven motor needs to do a little more research. There are only a few proven motors and you will see those motors on the back of commercial guy's boats. Never seen an ETEC or Mercury on the back of shrimpers or crabers.


The guys on the FLW & BASS trails are popping the SHOs on a regular basis. They had a bunch of engineers at the FLW Championship last week trying to determine the issues. They haven't grasped the issues yet and it may take some time.


----------



## screamingdrag (Jun 15, 2010)

i have a 90 e-tech 2006 on a curlew. never have had a problem great on fuel, and for hole shot 2 stroke is lighter than a 4 stroke


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

porkchoplc said:


> Anyone know the difference fuel consumption wise between the two?


 Been on identical boats with boats and they were extremely close.

Also, before anyone says that an engine (of any brand) is blowing up left and right, a link or objective information would be great. I don't have a dog in this fight but let's keep this as an informed discussion.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

If you can please post the site of info, I sure would like to take a look. I haven't heard this yet.. Everything I am hearing is positive?



Rudefish said:


> The guys on the FLW & BASS trails are popping the SHOs on a regular basis. They had a bunch of engineers at the FLW Championship last week trying to determine the issues. They haven't grasped the issues yet and it may take some time.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

AMT said:


> The SHO is lighter than the ETEC big block 200. The SHO has a better hole shot, mid range, and top end over the ETEC.


What he said... Plus the SHO will not leave you stranded out in the back lakes.


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

RedXCross said:


> If you can please post the site of info, I sure would like to take a look. I haven't heard this yet.. Everything I am hearing is positive?


I don't have a site that I found it on. My info comes from 2 different technicians that travel to the tournaments to do support. Both the FLW & BASS events this season are having boats with multiple failures. The engineers from Japan were at the FLW Championship looking into the problems.


----------



## ccraver (Jun 20, 2008)

I owned a 225HO etec for 9 months and I had more problems with it in the few months I had it than I've had from all my other 6 boats combined over the last several years. If you want dependability then go with the yamaha for sure. I got the chance to demo a 225 SHO on a Majek Xtreme a few months back and it was hands down the better of the 2 outboards. On top of just having motor issues with my etec, I had to wait for almost 2 months per fuel injector that went out on the boat for 2 of the 3 injectors that went out because they were on backorder. I also had my lower unit go out and my oil injector go out. Also went thru 4 sets of plugs due to all of these problems. Customer service sucks big time and depending on where you live you might not have the greatest dealer with a good service department. I wouldn't run an etec if you gave it to me. Yamaha has proven to be dependable and they are known for that. I'm not saying that they don't have any problems but you don't see to many people saying how crappy yamahas are but you sure do hear alot of people saying negative things about the etecs. This is all personal experience and opinion so take it for what it is.


----------



## luckylindy (Jul 3, 2010)

I have a 200 H.O. E-Tec and love it. I think every one makes a good motor now, it is just a matter of the right horsepower for the right price $$$$$.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Rudefish said:


> I don't have a site that I found it on. My info comes from 2 different technicians that travel to the tournaments to do support. Both the FLW & BASS events this season are having boats with multiple failures. The engineers from Japan were at the FLW Championship looking into the problems.


Yamaha's Regional rep lives in my neighborhood. I have not heard anything about that nor has anything come back to us about SHOs popping. I would be interested to see something on that.


----------



## 2 Many Hobbies (Aug 28, 2008)

My brother fishes FLW and has a SHO on his boat and he has not heard or seen these problems. Another real close friend fishes the BASS tour and does not have a SHO, but has not heard of these problems happening either.


----------



## Finatic (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a 2005 250 e-tech. It always starts, pushes my 2200 Nauticbay faster than I care to go, sips expensive oil. Yellowfin Dealer told me today he would not trade for my boat because the e-techs grenade. I never knew.


----------



## McBeast (Sep 17, 2009)

Fuel wise the SHO is definitely gonna be better, and perhaps in some performance categories too. However, the e-tec is tried and tested(not that it is without problems) and like other people have said recalls have already taken place on the SHO...may want to give it a few more years. Not to mention that the SHO is very difficult to work on. Being that you are running a shallow bay boat I'd recommend the e-tec. Perhaps if you had a heavier boat or were planning on offshore fishing you would want to try the SHO.

No matter what you get though, I'd recommend a good solid oar.


----------



## McBeast (Sep 17, 2009)

Finatic said:


> I have a 2005 250 e-tech. It always starts, pushes my 2200 Nauticbay faster than I care to go, sips expensive oil. Yellowfin Dealer told me today he would not trade for my boat because the e-techs grenade. I never knew.


Because of what?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

McBeast said:


> Fuel wise the SHO is definitely gonna be better, and perhaps in some performance categories too. However, the e-tec is tried and tested(not that it is without problems) and like other people have said recalls have already taken place on the SHO...may want to give it a few more years. Not to mention that the SHO is very difficult to work on. Being that you are running a shallow bay boat I'd recommend the e-tec. Perhaps if you had a heavier boat or were planning on offshore fishing you would want to try the SHO.
> 
> No matter what you get though, I'd recommend a good solid oar.


The SHO is lighter than an E-tec. Why would you put it on a heavier offshore boat? Not to mention the SHO's only come with 20 inch shafts so they won't work on an offshore boat. E-tecs are less reliable than any other engine out there not to mention the crazy over heating issues they have which affect shallow running boats the most. One reason we went with an SCB over a Shoalwater was because it was difficult to get one without an E-tec. If you buy an E-tec you might as well flip a coin to see if you'll have problems or not. Go SHO. BTW I'm a mercury guy so no bias here.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

just my 2 cents here. my 2011 150 E-tec on my 21' shallowsport has been trouble free so far. no over heating issues and believe me i have been trying to replicate that issue and so far have not been able to. yes........i could pull it plum out of the water and do it but why. i have ran for miles with the JP up on 6 at variable RPMS and even though the water is aerated it won't over heat. gets lots of water and hangs in there around 12-18 pounds. granted i do not...........have the hours on it yet but so far it has been awesome for (My use)!....plenty of power and runs very smooth . now.........on another note,.........i have said many times on other post that i have owned honda's, yamaha's and mercury's and they have all had some issue at some point. im not saying i won't have an issue with the Etec but so far i have not. it don't matter what you run, they ALL!! can have issues. they are all good motors now a days, just get what you want and go fishin!!


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*Etech HO*

The new 2011 engines, at least my 200HO and others are coming with a new lower unit gear case. Beefed up big time and with low water pick ups. Evinrude took control and fixed the over heating issue by coming out with this new case. It is awesome. Great pressure. yeah it took a while for them to do it, but they did and that is what matters. thank goodness we got a 2011!!!


----------



## ratred13 (May 11, 2009)

*etec*

I just returned from pt isabel and spent a week in a 21 shallow sport with a 200 etec and it ran awsome. It went 52 with a 3 blade viper prop. I owned a 21 shallow sport with a 150 and the hole shot is great. Just remember the yama has not been out long so what kind of problems are they going to have?????????


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Get the one you find a good deal on .To save gas dont buy a boat .i dont drive an fx4 to save gas I have a little ford fusion for that .I am blessed to have a etec 115hp on 1902 vision tunnel .I clean it put gas and oil in it and it does fine .


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

*YAMAHA*

I really can't speak for the e-tech,but i can tell you that the yamaha outboard motors are excellant motors.Good fuel economy,and lots of power.I run A 200 yamaha on the back of my 22 foot bay stealth,and the boat is real heavy. It runs great,comes out of the whole really good,and the fuel economy is great.You can't go wrong with the yamaha.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I think if you go ride in a boat with a SHO you will see why yamaha is the only answer. Why buy a 2 stroke when you can get a 4 stroke that outperforms anytwo stroke in evey category. Faster, lighter, more fuel efficient, no more two stroke oil, etc etc etc.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> I think if you go ride in a boat with a SHO you will see why yamaha is the only answer. Why buy a 2 stroke when you can get a 4 stroke that outperforms anytwo stroke in evey category. Faster, lighter, more fuel efficient, no more two stroke oil, etc etc etc.


Agree 100%


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Here are some fair performance comparisons-

Ranger 520

*ETEC 250hp HO*
Seconds to plane- 5.39
Cruise- 3000RPM / 31.1MPH / 3.6MPG
WOT- 74.4MPH / 2.8MPG

*Yamaha 250hp SHO*
Seconds to plane- 4.10
Cruise- 2500RPM / 24.7MPH / 5.04MPG*
WOT- 73.2MPH / 3.28MPG
*at 3000RPM 31.6MPG / 4.86MPG

This is just one example of the Yamaha SHO's dominance over ETEC.
Faster hole shot, better fuel economy, and no expensive 2 stroke oil needed.
These boats were also tested with same equipment and fuel, however the Yamaha test has an additional person in boat.

Source:
ETEC- http://www.evinrude.com/Content/Pdf/neutral/performanceReports/PE766.pdf
Yamaha- http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/products/otb/bulletins/bulletin_4stroke_hpv6_vmax_sabccf.tmp.pdf


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> The recalls were on the earlier motors not running hot enough and making oil. That was due to people babying the motors out of the box. The new motors all have the update and everyone I sell one to is blown away by how much money they don't waste by not having to fill up every time before fishing and expensive two stroke oil that comes along with a 2 stroke motor. I have run mercs, etecs, whistling zukis, HPDIs and the new SHO and once you go out in this motor you can not say anything negative about it. Every person I took out on the water is blown away. If 2500 difference is a big deal average up how many gallons of oil you will use in a year and you will make up the difference real quick. Plus hole shot, mid range, and top in is better on a SHO. Also anyone saying ETEC is a proven motor needs to do a little more research. There are only a few proven motors and you will see those motors on the back of commercial guy's boats. Never seen an ETEC or Mercury on the back of shrimpers or crabers.


I agree in part with the commercial idea of Yamaha being a good motor in there smaller horsepower line up. However the SHO is no such animal nor is any motor 200HP and up. When you start creating the amount of horsepower any of the big 4 create without drastically increasing displacement( cubic inches) you give up something. That something being RELIABILITY in most cases. Notice I say most not all. Does not matter what field it may be in, motocross,nascar,ford, sprint cars, moto gp, horsepower and performance kill reliability in general. Now here is a pic of a crab boat with somehing other than a Yamaha. Have a great day!!! Oh yea by the way I will make sure I dont baby my motor when I buy it. :cheers:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ST.SIMONS said:


> Now here is a pic of a crab boat with somehing other than a Yamaha. Have a great day!!!


seen quite a few of those on crabbers.. suzuki ran their buy one get a huge discount and 3 years extended service special.. who wouldn't have bought one then?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

ST.SIMONS said:


> I agree in part with the commercial idea of Yamaha being a good motor in there smaller horsepower line up. However the SHO is no such animal nor is any motor 200HP and up. When you start creating the amount of horsepower any of the big 4 create without drastically increasing displacement( cubic inches) you give up something. That something being RELIABILITY in most cases. Notice I say most not all. Does not matter what field it may be in, motocross,nascar,ford, sprint cars, moto gp, horsepower and performance kill reliability in general. Now here is a pic of a crab boat with somehing other than a Yamaha. Have a great day!!! Oh yea by the way I will make sure I dont baby my motor when I buy it. :cheers:


I believe thats why I said never seen a mercury or ETEC on the back of a crab boat. I believe most crab boats have either a 150 or a 250. Both very reliable motors. This going ot be the future whether anyone believes it or not. Again Yamaha leads the way.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I like the SHO


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> I like the SHO


I know....

What prop are you running?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> I know....
> 
> What prop are you running?


whatever he puts on it  invoice says "4 Blade S.S. Prop ( Power Tech OFX Blade )"

going to be seeing ol' Louie soon though and get it figured out perfect.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> whatever he puts on it  invoice says "4 Blade S.S. Prop ( Power Tech OFX Blade )"
> 
> going to be seeing ol' Louie soon though and get it figured out perfect.


23 ofx4 is a gnarly prop especially for a shallow water boat. I have propped out a few SHO boats on Majeks and the ofx prop seems to do real well but I am still loving the mercury bravo pro xs


----------



## 2 Many Hobbies (Aug 28, 2008)

*TRP on SHO*

Anyone seen a TRP on a SHO? I have one on my boat. Ran through the break in up to 6 hours then put it on. 20 ft Shallow Sport. 200 SHO is a PHENOMENAL combination on that boat. It will top of at 53 mph maybe more, just gets a bit squirly at 50 mph and I have not taken it past that. 21 pitch trp props with cup added. 53 mph at 5700 rpm. I love it. Cruise at 3800 rpm @ 36-37 mph depending upon the load. I will upload a pic later. I love the SHO motor. With the single prop lower, holeshot was phenomenal and accelleration was much faster than my previous 200 HPDI with the same prop. Now holeshot is almost unbelievable.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Guess you had a TRP conversion performed... Fits and runs well, huh?


----------



## 2 Many Hobbies (Aug 28, 2008)

Did it myself and it fits and runs very well. Few things you have to fix/modify but not too difficult.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Got any pics? (not for proof, just want to see how it looks). 

Very cool.... I'll bet that does have a hole shot from hell!


----------



## 2 Many Hobbies (Aug 28, 2008)

Here are three pics. Side view is not the best on a boat with huge sponses and a big ol platform in the way.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

OUTSTANDING! Fits better than I was expecting - then again, don't know what I was expecting.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

awesome.. I bet that thing has some bite!

can you do it to a 225? how much?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I will be honest with you.I was doubtin your posts but I thnk you may have the first and only one out there. pretty bad ***. You could probably put one on the 250 SHO too


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I have seen lots of bad reports about Etechs and not one bad report about yammys. That should say it all right there. My last boat had a Ficht on it and it ran great for 2 1/2 years and then it was broken down on every other trip after that. So far I have put 400 hours this past year on my yammy 250 4 stroke and it has had no problems whatsoever. At cruising speed my yammy gets 3.8 to 4.0 mpg (40 mph) and at top speed it gets 2.6 mpg (54-57mph). I have never seen an SHO on the galveston bay system but I am hoping yamaha will want to do something with me so that I can get an SHO on the back and show all of my customers how awesome these engines are.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

capt mullet said:


> I have seen lots of bad reports about Etechs and not one bad report about yammys. That should say it all right there. My last boat had a Ficht on it and it ran great for 2 1/2 years and then it was broken down on every other trip after that. So far I have put 400 hours this past year on my yammy 250 4 stroke and it has had no problems whatsoever. At cruising speed my yammy gets 3.8 to 4.0 mpg (40 mph) and at top speed it gets 2.6 mpg (54-57mph). I have never seen an SHO on the galveston bay system but I am hoping yamaha will want to do something with me so that I can get an SHO on the back and show all of my customers how awesome these engines are.


Exactly.. E-Tec *WAS* my first choice until I started researching and asking the folks with the big white cowlings.. All I got was bad news and head shaking with thumbs down. I kid you not. Didn't take me long to remove it from the list and then decide between Suzuki and Yamaha - service after the sale and clearly Yamaha was the winner.

The SHO is bad to the bone, all the new 4.2's are - but to be clear, all the attention is going to the SHO (20 inch shaft only), but the V-6 OFFSHORE series is the same block/electronics with a longer shaft lengths (25 & 30 inch shaft lengths). Also, the Offshore series seems to have a better cooling ability with independent pickups working in pairs - one pair/set is on the nose cone and another above the prop shaft so you really get the best of both worlds with cooling ability. Again, they work independently as pairs so the aft pickups can run dry while the nose cone pickups provide all the water for cooling. Great design!

Oh yeah, for those that need the 25 or 30 inch shaft length but still want the bling of the SHO cowling - yes, it will fit.. and no, I did not and will not do it. I like the clean lines of the offshore cowlings.


----------

